# Hard Disk Error



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

When I turn on my laptop, I get the error message 3f1, and other times it has been 3f0. I don't know the difference. It tells me to run system diagnostics, but when I choose Hard Drive Check, I get the message SMART check: not installed. Short DST: not installed. So I can't get into my computer at all. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! This came completely out of the blue- I've had no issues with my computer before. I don't know the exact name but it's an HP Pavilion.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What's the exact model number(M/N) and product number(P/N) and serial number(S/N) on your HP Pavilion laptop?

I'm not a hardware diagnostic expert, but my guess would be it has a failing hard drive. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

S/N: 5CD5010183
Model: 15-p051us
P/N: G6R09UA#ABA


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> S/N: 5CD5010183
> Model: 15-p051us
> P/N: G6R09UA#ABA


You have THIS *HP Pavilion 15-p051us Notebook PC* which originally came with Windows 8.1 64-bit.
It was purchased on or about January 2015 and came with a 750 GB SATA 5400 RPM hard drive with HP ProtectSmart.

You posted this issue in the "Windows 10" section, so I'm going to assume your notebook was upgraded to Windows 10 Home 64-bit on some previous date. 
It does have full driver support for Windows 10, so we can probably rule that out as contributing to the issue.
It's less than 3 years old, so I'm hesitant to say its hard drive is failing.

See if THIS "Troubleshooting" article relating to hard disk errors is of any help.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

Thank you I will give this a try!

Also, after I took the battery out and put it back in, I tried the Hard Drive Check again and it worked. I chose the Quick Check and it got to 99% in 2 minutes but has been stuck on 99% for about 30 minutes now. The fan is going pretty hard now- should I just wait and see if it finishes or cancel it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes, be patient and let it finish during its check.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

So I ran the Quick Test and it passed, then ran the Extensive Test and it also passed...not sure what to do from here because I still get the Boot Device Not Found screen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

It finally actually booted up as normal, is there something I should do now that I have access?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It sounds like the "computer gods" are finally being good to you. 

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes just hoping it doesn't happen again! Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome, and good luck with it. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Just to be on the safe side why not run checkdisk on the drive in case it is some minor corruption:
https://www.tekrevue.com/tip/fix-hard-drives-chkdsk-windows-10/


----------

